# MOHAIR PATTERNS?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm tying up some blaze-bead olive egg-sucking Mohair Leeches, and some regular olive leeches, using Marabou for the tail and Mohair for the body. (Will post on the flyswap thread when I get my camera back).

Does anyone know of other patterns that Mohair is good for?


----------



## Skavenger (Nov 18, 2005)

Mohair is usually asscoaited with some leech patterns up around my parts. Alot of guides my way use a jointed leech set up with mohair to make a huge pattern that bow's just cant get enough of. The jointed leech patterens are fished with sink tip line for the fast currents and for some still water lakes and it usually produces results like no other. I have seen a 24 inch bow pulled from a pattern tied with mohair.


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

Ive used mohair for stonefly nymph patterns. It is a seal fur substitute. It has the right translucent shine to it. There are many classic salmon flies that use seals fur (Mohair). I imagine there are many wet fly patterns you could use it for. I dyed some Mohair from a white scarf using Osage Orange wood dust for a lemon or golden yellow color. Use onion skins for an olive dun color. Natural dyes like walnut husks and Turmeric are great. I learned some about dying wool using natural dyes but it could be used for feathers and other materials too. Lichens can be used too. Why buy it when you can dye it? It makes sense. I don't like the idea of dyeing with acid dyes when it is not needed. With a little experimenting I think the Coachman brown color could be done with walnut husks.


----------

